
Amazon Acquires Shelfari: Moves To Corner Book-Centric Social Networks - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/25/amazon-aquires-shelfari-moves-to-corner-social-book-space/
======
jamesbritt
I'm a fan of LibraryThing. How does Shelfari compare?

~~~
KevBurnsJr
LibraryThing says : <http://www.librarything.com/talktopic.php?topic=44126>

"As many of you know, Shelfari is a LibraryThing clone. They aim at a slightly
different segement of the market - they're "younger," somewhat less
intellectual, less featureful, use only Amazon data, and focus on friend-to-
friend connections and the aesthetics of the "shelf" rather than book-based
connections and cataloging."

"... I have, quite frankly, the greatest contempt for them, and for what book-
based social networking will become if they beat out LibraryThing ... Picture
a boot stomping on a human face forever."

~~~
jamesbritt
Thanks, that's a great link.

I especially liked this:

"Picture a boot stomping on a human face forever. Well, okay, not that. But
picture the book social network wars ending with a site created by music
people who probably wouldn't get that allusion, ..."

Seems to sum up the difference between the two. One is for book lovers; the
other is for people who buy books.

------
tpiep
I continue to be blown away by Readernaut: <http://readernaut.com>

